# OZ Racing Pegasus 3 PC. Wheels



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

Sup ya'll, 

I own a set of OZ Racing Pegasus 3 pc. wheels I had refinished by Memory Fab about 2 1/2 years ago..I'm thinking of powdercoating the entire wheel matte black and going with gold bolts..anyone have an idea of how I can swap out to gold bolts..will BBS RS bolts work on this wheel ?...or gold plating my current bolts...any help or suggestions are appeciated thanks :wave:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Take out one bolt, if it's m6 or m7 and approximately 32mm in length, then RS or RM bolts should work


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> Take out one bolt, if it's m6 or m7 and approximately 32mm in length, then RS or RM bolts should work


 Thank you...I will try this !:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes you can replace the OZ bolts with BBS RS bolts or any bolts that are M7x31-32mm


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

I replaced my oz bolts with gold rs bolts no problem.


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input ^^^ bolts look really nice...

So I let a buddy drive my car up a large road and he loss control of the rear and smashed up one of my rear lips on a curb doing about 15mph..of course I am taking advantage and rebuilding the wheels. I will be ordering 3" lips ( I had 2.5" ) and making the rim x10 ( was by x9.5)..

Tuner Shop seems to be the only place that carries the OZ Racing 17" lips...anyone have experience with them ? 

I am looking to order this week...

Thanks !!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

When you say "thinking of powdercoating the entire wheel matte black," are you not disassembling the entire wheel? Or are you just going to give the PC'er the entire wheel to have it taken care of?


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> When you say "thinking of powdercoating the entire wheel matte black," are you not disassembling the entire wheel? Or are you just going to give the PC'er the entire wheel to have it taken care of?


Well I would think I just giving them the whole wheel and have them powercoat it..

right now I have bigger issues on my hand, I need to actually obtain the lips for the wheels once I put them together I will decide if I will keep them gold and polish or matte black..


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is my damaged wheel..the lip is currently a 2.5" ... I am looking to purchase the 3" lip


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are the wheels when they were fine... 

















Any help or input from anyone is greatly appreciated !!

I contacted Tuner Shop via e-mail as they seem to be the only place that carries these lips..if anyone has any other places to purchase OZ lips please let me know...


----------



## chrisaltima (Jun 8, 2011)

Just another idea as well...I found a company named Black Forest Industries that sells all sorts of BBS lips...can I use my OZ barrels and mount BBS lips on them ??


----------

